# March 8 Launch Date for Radeon HD 6990



## btarunr (Feb 28, 2011)

The the consumer graphics industry is about to see yet another round of competition between top market players AMD and NVIDIA in March, with reports suggesting that the red team (AMD) has chosen March 8 as the launch date of its Radeon HD 6990 graphics card. NVIDIA's response, the GeForce GTX 590 is slated for sometime later in March, as well. AMD is said to be finalizing the SKU, and it should be launched by partners on the 8th of next month. The Radeon HD 6990 is a dual-GPU "CrossFire on a stick" solution, in which two AMD Cayman GPUs with 2 GB of memory each, work in tandem.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay!!!....pay a $1000 to play crappy DX9 console ports at higher resolutions with upscaled sub 720p textures...

No thanks.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2011)

Yummy, come to papa! Ready to destroy my wallet.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

When will people learn the lesson ?

Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry. 

a GTX 460, 560 SLI is a better option.  

I've been seeing people crying all over the Internet about their new "broken" Dual-GPU cards ever since the 9800 GX2 was released.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Feb 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yay!!!....pay a $1000 to play crappy DX9 console ports at higher resolutions with upscaled sub 720p textures...
> 
> No thanks.



DirectX 9? Console ports?Sub 720p textures?
Just about everybody willing to shell out the money for this would be more interested in playing the super high-end PC only games that have high res textures either officially or through mods.

By the way, 720p is almost always referred to as a display resolution. Textures use 512, 1024, 2048, etc.

Also it's probably going to be closer to $750-$850.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 28, 2011)

it's too long to release, it not will be something interesting anymore


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 28, 2011)

This card cannot be more than 600$.


----------



## ThomasK (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



Glad there's only nVidia on the market right?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2011)

I for one, look forward to this card, not so much of performance increase, but from engineering PoV.


----------



## NC37 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wasn't 7 series when they started the GX2?

Really don't care what they release at this point as long as prices on the 1GB 460s finally get to $150. Course then i'll probably still want a rebate to drop it even lower


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



4870x2 was horrible but 5970, god damn its a good card.
a friend of mine has it, and he plays sooo many titles, no problems whatso ever.
5970 is under 300W, and its reasonably quiet for its performance, and rumours tell us that 6990 is even better made in every area.

4870x2 broke in 6 months, while friends still rock with the 5970 without needing to dustclean them like they did with old x2 cards.
times change... microstutter is still present tho, to a certant degree.


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr. Nick said:


> DirectX 9? Console ports?Sub 720p textures?
> Just about everybody willing to shell out the money for this would be more interested in playing the super high-end PC only games that have high res textures either officially or through mods.
> 
> By the way, 720p is almost always referred to as a display resolution. Textures use 512, 1024, 2048, etc.
> ...



black ops.
look at console vs pc.. rofl.
loads of games, they might be crappy coded, but they have better graphics.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

.Tk said:


> Glad there's only nVidia on the market right?



Is this some kind of "trick" questions ?

Actually, I like the fact that there are competitors...more benefits to the consumers


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Imsochobo said:


> 4870x2 was horrible but 5970, god damn its a good card.
> a friend of mine has it, and he plays sooo many titles, no problems whatso ever.
> 5970 is under 300W, and its reasonably quiet for its performance, and rumours tell us that 6990 is even better made in every area.
> 
> ...



Well, my friend got the 5970, he couldn't even play BC2 with decent fps, he had like 20fps or so for most of his games. Note that he has a 980X CPU.

He was able to get rid of most of the bugs after several patches, fixes and drivers. It took him many months....too much frustration. 

I'm just saying that for some reason Dual GPU graphic cards tends to have a higher than average failure rate and there many other options to choose from which are more efficient and more cheaper.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



Sorry, can you be more specific when you say bugs? Especially when you're claiming that SLI with lower end cards is a better option, you do realize that by mentioning bugs along with power hungriness has you pointing to ALL types of SLI/Crossfire systems whether its on one card or two separate cards it is the same protocol dude but granted that a single dual gpu card will most likely require less power to run and leave more room in the case with less heat dumped in it also...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Well, *my friend got the 5970, he couldn't even play BC2 with decent fps, he had like 20fps or so for most of his games. Note that he has a 980X CPU.*
> 
> He was able to get rid of most of the bugs after several patches, fixes and drivers. It took him many months....too much frustration.
> 
> I'm just saying that for some reason Dual GPU graphic cards tends to have a higher than average failure rate and there many other options to choose from which are more efficient and more cheaper.



I smell trolling with this post. there is no way in hell a 32nm 6 core 12 thread CPU with one of the highest end video cards couldn't play BC2 over 20FPS. hell i got 30-40FPS with my I7 920 and a 9600GT while i waiting on my 5850 to arrive.


----------



## Frick (Feb 28, 2011)

Aye, smells more like drivers issues to me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Well, my friend got the 5970, he couldn't even play BC2 with decent fps, he had like 20fps or so for most of his games. Note that he has a 980X CPU.
> 
> He was able to get rid of most of the bugs after several patches, fixes and drivers. It took him many months....too much frustration.
> 
> I'm just saying that for some reason Dual GPU graphic cards tends to have a higher than average failure rate and there many other options to choose from which are more efficient and more cheaper.


 
Its true that internal CF cards suffer a lot more problems than external CF cards, but to that extent, its possibly BC2's fault, or AMD couldn't find the bug. Yes, Obviously Dual GPU cards have much more problems than single chip solutions, but that's because of the added complexity of the card, and therefore more prone to problems and failure. Yes, there are a lot of other options which are cheaper and more efficient, but power consumption wise, its hard for a dual card solution to beat dual gpu configuration, assuming that you are comparing the same generation. Also, cheaper solutions more likely than not occupies much more space, and it may not be an option. To me, internal CF or SLi is a alternative, rather than a route someone is forced to take: Games nowadays are so console limited that a decent mid range card like GTX 560 Ti and 6850 can easily power it at high settings, and people who go for dual card/dual chip is either asking for trouble or they are willing to suffer minor inconveniences to get that extra fps and increase their epeen.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I smell trolling with this post. there is no way in hell a 32nm 6 core 12 thread CPU with one of the highest end video cards couldn't play BC2 over 20FPS. hell i got 30-40FPS with my I7 920 and a 9600GT while i waiting on my 5850 to arrive.



no doubt my setup with dual 512MB 4850s and a non O/C'ed Q9450 still grabs me ~55-65FPS with custom settings of high/very high and 4x AA and 4xAF.  No HBAO tho


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its true that internal CF cards suffer a lot more problems than external CF cards, but to that extent, its possibly BC2's fault, or AMD couldn't find the bug. Yes, Obviously Dual GPU cards have much more problems than single chip solutions, but that's because of the added complexity of the card, and therefore more prone to problems and failure. Yes, there are a lot of other options which are cheaper and more efficient, but power consumption wise, its hard for a dual card solution to beat dual gpu configuration, assuming that you are comparing the same generation. Also, cheaper solutions more likely than not occupies much more space, and it may not be an option. To me, internal CF or SLi is a alternative, rather than a route someone is forced to take: Games nowadays are so console limited that a decent mid range card like GTX 560 Ti and 6850 can easily power it at high settings, and people who go for dual card/dual chip is either asking for trouble or they are willing to suffer minor inconveniences to get that extra fps and increase their epeen.



you forgeting multi monitor crowd, and anyone who use this kind of setup to use only single monitor is stupid.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 28, 2011)

*To each his own*

Just because I don't like something can't afford it or perfer something different don't make the other item garbage. Those who run ultra high end really don't care we just want the best and are willing to pay for it.   Bugs don't matter power don't matter Just get what u want or save up for it


----------



## csendesmark (Feb 28, 2011)

This card will rock!


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I smell trolling with this post. there is no way in hell a 32nm 6 core 12 thread CPU with one of the highest end video cards couldn't play BC2 over 20FPS. hell i got 30-40FPS with my I7 920 and a 9600GT while i waiting on my 5850 to arrive.



Did you read what I typed ?

I told you it was a faulty card with many drivers issue.

He is not the only one, I've seen many people on many different forums complaining from similar issues. 

Why is it that every time you say something negative about a certain hardware/game you get flagged as a fanboy or a troll :shadedshu

What do they say in English....take it or leave it ?

Anyway, I've said everything I have, it's your choice in the end.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 28, 2011)

I am sure this card will be awesome!!!

 But I am also sure this card will also Be Hot 90c+!/ Also Be Buggy/ Also Have a Ridiculously Loud Fan Too/ Finally Horribly Cut Down Because of power restrictions!!!!!

It makes me think... wouldn't one be better off buying a a couple of 6970's or 6950's then this. The only reason I would pick one up is because it is proven to make your E-Pen15 to grow buy 13 inches when you get it.

Still A really bad ass card and I have all the best wishes for it and I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



2 card SLI and Crossfire solutions are only better if you actually want to use 2 16x slots for video cards. Personally, I prefer using only one of my slots, especially now that SSDs are coming down in price. Uber dual GPU card in the top 16x slot, uber RAID controller card and multiple SSDs (or just a PCIe based SSD like the RevoDrive) in the second slot. Still leaves plenty of room for my sound card, too. SLI/Crossfire on a stick has it's place and uses.



The Witcher said:


> Well, my friend got the 5970, he couldn't even play BC2 with decent fps, he had like 20fps or so for most of his games. Note that he has a 980X CPU.
> 
> He was able to get rid of most of the bugs after several patches, fixes and drivers. It took him many months....too much frustration.
> 
> I'm just saying that for some reason Dual GPU graphic cards tends to have a higher than average failure rate and there many other options to choose from which are more efficient and more cheaper.



My 4870X2 plays BC2 (and any other game) just fine with no microstutter. The only bugs I have are the rare games that don't support Xfire (which effects regular SLI and Xfire setups anyway), and the bugs that everyone has with ATI, like scaling and refresh rate. There are absoltuely no bugs that effect a 4870X2 that don't also effect 4870 Xfire setups. 

That said, I should mention that I have a 1250w PSU and water cool, so power consumption, heat and noise are non-issues for me.

But still, the point remains, multi card setups are not always better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Did you read what I typed ?
> 
> I told you it was a faulty card with many drivers issue.
> 
> ...



LOL nothing here was fanboyish or trollish about what i said. that hardware should have ran the game well beyond 20FPS. also in your post, it mentions no where about him having a faulty card, just that he had bad drivers and glitches.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 28, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> it's too long to release, it not will be something interesting anymore


Long card is Long


----------



## a111087 (Feb 28, 2011)

March 8 is woman's  day in russia and other countries near by.  and we keep releasing video cards and games on this day, like it's christmas, lol.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL nothing here was fanboyish or trollish about what i said. that hardware should have ran the game well beyond 20FPS. also in your post, it mentions no where about him having a faulty card, just that he had bad drivers and glitches.



By "you" I was referring to myself and everyone else not YOU specifically.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 28, 2011)

Updated image.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Updated image.



That is a sweet looking card but do you think that 1 fan will cool the two GPUs?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahhh man, If i'd have known it could go single slot, I may have waited for it.


----------



## horik (Feb 28, 2011)

a111087 said:


> March 8 is woman's day in russia and other countries near by. and we keep releasing video cards and games on this day, like it's christmas, lol.



Could be a good idea to buy this card as a present for your gf,so you can use it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> That is a sweet looking card but do you think that 1 fan will cool the two GPUs?



Of course it will.  They wouldn't release it if it melted.

But... it will probably be quite loud under load.

Remember though these cards are for prestige - not practicality.  Nobody complains about F1 cars having loud engines.


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> That is a sweet looking card but do you think that 1 fan will cool the two GPUs?



Blowing air in both directions, with air exiting from both the front of the card and outside the case?  Should be only about as hot as a regular 6970 without a rear exit.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks impressive but I could really care less about this card. Its something I will never own so theres no point in getting exciting about it beyond being impressive from a technical perspective. I'm about to start building an HTPC and I would have loved to get my hands on a 6450, it looks like a significant boost from the 5450 but its OEM only!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



both of those solutions will be slower than this card. this card should be as fast or almost as fast (since dual's tend to drop clocks) as my 480's at stock

not to mention it'd prolly be cheaper to get 2 6950's flash them to 6970's and crossfire. And then that would be faster. 

no point in going low end 2x sli only capable solution that is not upgradeable has less performance and takes up twice the space.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 28, 2011)

This card is definitely going to be way out of my wallets league so im definitely not getting one. Though i do hope the performance is good.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Feb 28, 2011)

This card is pure e-peen for everyone who runs a single monitor. For single monitors, depending on the games you play, you should choose either the 6870, 6950 or the 6970, or if you like Nvidia then GTX 460, 560 Ti or 570. Should be good enough. Although this will probably be the longest card ever made, so with a mid-tower case you might have to go for 2 cards if you want extra performance.


----------



## OneCool (Feb 28, 2011)

With the CF scaling the 6xxx series has and the SLI scaling with the 5xx series 




This is going to be very interesting to say the least 


That is only IF they are released around the same time.


----------



## cyriene (Feb 28, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> This card is pure e-peen for everyone who runs a single monitor. For single monitors, depending on the games you play, you should choose either the 6870, 6950 or the 6970, or if you like Nvidia then GTX 460, 560 Ti or 570. Should be good enough. Although this will probably be the longest card ever made, so with a mid-tower case you might have to go for 2 cards if you want extra performance.



I disagree. I have a single monitor and run Crossfire 6950s. Sure, if you have a little shitty single monitor you might not need this card or Crossfire. But with the 30 inch monitor at 2560x1600 resolution it takes more power to run everything on all high settings with cranked up AA.
I guess a single card would be "good enough" like you said. But I spent a lot of time in school and work hard and can afford to play my games with better than "good enough" settings - and it is worth it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like im gonna have to settle with 2 of these beasts.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Did you read what I typed ?
> 
> I told you it was a faulty card with many drivers issue.
> 
> ...



I have a friend who has a 9500GT. It's a crap card that never worked right and no one should ever buy such a card.

I have another friend with a HD 4850. It overheats, no one should ever buy a 4850.

I see people on the internet having problems with drivers for (insert card here), it must be a rampant problem that most people have. Etc.. etc..


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Feb 28, 2011)

cyriene said:


> I disagree. I have a single monitor and run Crossfire 6950s. Sure, if you have a little shitty single monitor you might not need this card or Crossfire. But with the 30 inch monitor at 2560x1600 resolution it takes more power to run everything on all high settings with cranked up AA.
> I guess a single card would be "good enough" like you said. But I spent a lot of time in school and work hard and can afford to play my games with better than "good enough" settings - and it is worth it.



A 570 or 6970 will run almost every game maxed out at FullHD. But if you do the math, a 2560x1600 monitor has twice the amount of pixels, so you would need the extra horsepower. But I wouldn't call a 1920x1080 a "shitty" resolution. And people that can afford a 30" 2560x1600 monitor wouldn't most likely have to worry about the cost of 2 cards or a dual-GPU card. And 1920x1080 monitors are by far the most common. So I'm not talking on behalf of everybody of course.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Feb 28, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have a friend who has a 9500GT. It's a crap card that never worked right and no one should ever buy such a card.
> 
> I have another friend with a HD 4850. It overheats, no one should ever buy a 4850.
> 
> I see people on the internet having problems with drivers for (insert card here), it must be a rampant problem that most people have. Etc.. etc..



yeah.. different hardware, different software, different configuration could lead to different bugs and problems..

im not saying he was trolling, but if he truly had that problem. then he must throw it to junkyard,

hell my phenom 9850 and 9800gt can play it nearly 60fps with 1680x1050 on high settings


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Well, my friend got the 5970, he couldn't even play BC2 with decent fps, he had like 20fps or so for most of his games. Note that he has a 980X CPU.
> 
> He was able to get rid of most of the bugs after several patches, fixes and drivers. It took him many months....too much frustration.
> 
> I'm just saying that for some reason Dual GPU graphic cards* tends to have a higher than average failure rate* and there many other options to choose from which are more efficient and more cheaper.



In that case you get the XFX 6990 E-Peen ED

Cheaper ? price has not been released yet but like me i want 2GB for the GPU so i would have to get some thing like the 6950\70 which would be around $600.  As as seen as this is lower clocked due to being dual GPU  the price might be a good surprise..

$600 is the most i am willing to pay for it my self as i need to pick up a new A/V as  my other is 7 years old lol.  If it's over $600 i'll just wait  till it's not thats if the benchmarks turn out good that is.


----------



## SvB4EvA (Feb 28, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yay!!!....pay a $1000 to play crappy DX9 console ports at higher resolutions with upscaled sub 720p textures...
> 
> No thanks.



LOL! 

I had a giggle reading that, thanks.

I have to agree, somewhat. I feel that consoles have really held back PC games for quite some time now. I understand the reason for this tho.

Also, look at all that mDP... No HDMI at all


----------



## Imsochobo (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.gamesaktuell.de/Call-of-Duty-Black-Ops-PC-231570/Specials/Call-of-Duty-Black-Ops-im-Grafikvergleich-zwischen-PS3-Xbox-360-und-PC-798374/galerie/1457037/?fullsize

Stuff just looks better on pc.


----------



## wolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Bring on the reviews! I just love how every high end card that comes out like this raises the bar. I can only hope the power and performance this card has is next gen's single GPU, given they can now drop a fab process.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome.......Someone buy me 2 of em pls...


----------



## TAViX (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to own 2 dual GPUs in my career, no wait, 4 if you consider the ones from 3DFX, and never had any problems with them. They were blazing fast compared to the single GPU alternatives, and yes, they had some issues with SLI/Crossfire, but mostly in games that were outputting more than 60fps anyways, so...

Also I miss playing with 24xAA and Super Sampling enabled, hehe!


----------



## Dave65 (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I smell trolling with this post. there is no way in hell a 32nm 6 core 12 thread CPU with one of the highest end video cards couldn't play BC2 over 20FPS. hell i got 30-40FPS with my I7 920 and a 9600GT while i waiting on my 5850 to arrive.




Me too..


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks stunning. Can't wait for reviews. Does anybody know how many CF fingers this one will have?


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 28, 2011)

i give it maximum 650 bills


----------



## claylomax (Feb 28, 2011)

More here: http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2011/02/28/amd-radeon-hd-6990-in-our-lab/1


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> you forgeting multi monitor crowd, and anyone who use this kind of setup to use only single monitor is stupid.



Well, I am sure BP is not stupid  However, you are right, people doing eyefinity gaming will need to have at least 2 beefy graphics card to power. But Eyefinity is the definition of excess, so your point?


----------



## claylomax (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually scratch that, there's nothing new on that article.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Feb 28, 2011)

New or not, I'm drooling over this Dragon Age II screenshot with eyefinity.
It's almost making me go and buy 3 monitors + another HD5870 to play it like that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I smell trolling with this post. there is no way in hell a 32nm 6 core 12 thread CPU with one of the highest end video cards couldn't play BC2 over 20FPS. hell i got 30-40FPS with my I7 920 and a 9600GT while i waiting on my 5850 to arrive.



I can't use any drivers newer than 10.5 with my 5970 and BC2. ATI fudged up badly somewhere and have refused to admit it. Basically I'm held hostage to 10.5 since I moistly play BC2. When Crysis 2 comes out I'll probably have to switch drivers everytime I want to switch games to get the best of both worlds. He's not trolling. 

I hope ATI can iron out the issues with the 6990 so they dont have to ignore customers who payed top dollar for their hardware. :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Feb 28, 2011)

ToTTenTranz said:


> New or not, I'm drooling over this Dragon Age II screenshot with eyefinity.
> It's almost making me go and buy 3 monitors + another HD5870 to play it like that.



I don't know, I'm not a fan of multi monitors in games. The bezels destroys everything for me.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 28, 2011)

claylomax said:


> More here: http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2011/02/28/amd-radeon-hd-6990-in-our-lab/1





> The Radeon HD 6990 certainly looks like a powerful piece of kit



lol I mis-read this line.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Other then Eyefinity I don't see a purpose for this card.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 1, 2011)

More pics:


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

I see comments still about micro stutter on newer dual cards where others say it's gone, and it just makes me wonder is it still there but only perceivable to some? For instance not everyone noticed the latency increase switching to LCD from CRT, but for me it was painfully obvious.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Other then Eyefinity I don't see a purpose for this card.



same reason for the 3870X2, 4870X2 and 5970 oh and the 7950GX2, 9800GX2, and GTS295 just cause you wont pay for the performance doesn't mean other people wont


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Well, I am sure BP is not stupid  However, you are right, people doing eyefinity gaming will need to have at least 2 beefy graphics card to power. But Eyefinity is the definition of excess, so your point?



but dual Gpu card have excessive power to power that excessive display 

btw how on earth this new photo have 8+8 power connector ? Did amd know gtx 590 performance? And decided its need more power?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 1, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



My 3 1/2 year old 4870X2 still kick ass .


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> When will people learn the lesson ?
> 
> Most of these "Extreme high-end, 2 GPU graphic cards) are filled with bugs, expensive and power hungry.
> 
> ...



my 7950GX2. HD3870X2 (quadfire), HD4850X2 (quadfire) and 4870X2 (quadfire) all worked perfectly fine. both of the 3870X2's are still alive and kicking. how is a 560 SLi is better how? now you have twice as much that can go wrong way to improve over ati and NV


----------



## claylomax (Mar 1, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> but dual Gpu card have excessive power to power that excessive display
> 
> btw how on earth this new photo have 8+8 power connector ? Did amd know gtx 590 performance? And decided its need more power?



Ignore previous pictures, it was going to have two 8-pin from the beginning.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

I think it breaks the record of the longest card ever produced!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> same reason for the 3870X2, 4870X2 and 5970 oh and the 7950GX2, 9800GX2, and GTS295 just cause you wont pay for the performance doesn't mean other people wont



And thats where you are wrong. 99% of games don't take advantage of a 580. Unless you have a Eyefinity this is just a waste of money with extreme prejudice.

When the 3870x2, 4870x2 were released there were games that would bog those down. Not anymore. So have fun with your e-peen because thats all this card is. E-peen. Now if you have some insane Eyefinity rig thats different. This card is worth it.


----------



## TAViX (Mar 1, 2011)

What if I want to play Crysis, Metro, Stalker, Mass Effect 1+2, or any other new game with at least 8xAA and *Super Sampling*??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

TAViX said:


> What if I want to play Crysis, Metro, Stalker, Mass Effect 1+2, or any other new game with at least 8xAA and *Super Sampling*??



Unless you are playing at like 10x10 resolution 8xAA Super Sampling is unneeded.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And thats where you are wrong. 99% of games don't take advantage of a 580. Unless you have a Eyefinity this is just a waste of money with extreme prejudice.
> 
> When the 3870x2, 4870x2 were released there were games that would bog those down. Not anymore. So have fun with your e-peen because thats all this card is. E-peen. Now if you have some insane Eyefinity rig thats different. This card is worth it.











looks barely playable to me









still not a crazy framerate


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 1, 2011)

That's way over 99% don't you think?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> That's way over 99% don't you think?



especially since i only looked at 2 games







so of 12 games 3 the GTX580 cant get over 40FPS thats alot more than 99%


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> especially since i only looked at 2 games
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580_Direct_Cu_II/images/avp_2560_1600.gif
> 
> so of 12 games 3 the GTX580 cant get over 40FPS thats alot more than 99%



Will I die if I don't play These Twelve Games?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Will I die if I don't play These Twelve Games?



well i guess this card isn't for someone like you


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> well i guess this card isn't for someone like you



That is a possibility since extreme high-end cards are mostly consumed by Homo sapiens who masturbate to numbers and think decked out Mac pros are too cheap.


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> That is a possibility since extreme high-end cards are mostly consumed by Homo sapiens who masturbate to numbers and think decked out Mac pros are too cheap.



Is it just me, or have you been dumped or something? Most of your posts reeks of sarcasm and annoyance.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> Is it just me, or have you been dumped or something? Most of your posts reeks of sarcasm and annoyance.



I have strong opinions that many do not like. Sue me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you game at 2560x1600?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you game at 2560x1600?



couldn't move my tube monitor so not anymore did with my pair of 4870X2's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> couldn't move my tube monitor so not anymore did with my pair of 4870X2's



Fair enough. So your going to pay about 600 or 700 bones to play 2 games at a resolution you no longer support?

Like I said at this time this card is pointless. I really wish it wasn't but the fact of the matter it is. That is of course you are running like 3 monitors. Then its perfect.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fair enough. So your going to pay about 600 or 700 bones to play 2 games at a resolution you no longer support?
> 
> Like I said at this time this card is pointless. I really wish it wasn't but the fact of the matter it is. That is of course you are running like 3 monitors. Then its perfect.



i am not i am however not going to bad mouth the card i have always thought they were cool all the way back to the 7950GX2 i had. the pair of 3870X2's i set up for my bro's rig run 1920x1080 very well to this day. so is a $600 card worth it if it lasts? 3870X2 came out in 2008 and still plays all the games in 2011. i got another for $80 recently so a cheap performance boost.


----------

